# [TIP] Baselayout 2 [M]

## VisualStation

Voila, suite à une petite discussion avec Geekounet (très courte)

je suis passé au Baselayout2 et les changements sont fulgurants !

J'ai du modifier certains scripts de l'init.d :

par exemple VMWARE :

* Caching service dependencies ...

/etc/init.d/vmware: line 61: `vmware-prettify': not a valid identifier   [ ok ]

/etc/init.d/vmware: line 61: `vmware-prettify': not a valid identifier

 * ERROR: vmware failed to start

j'ai cette erreur et après analyse des autres scripts mise à jour, j'ai pu remarquer que les fonctions annexes autres que les commandes doivent être précédées de '_'.

Dans dans mon cas ici, j'ai remplacer vmware-prettify par _vmwareprettify et le script refonctionne  parfaitement.

Si il y a d'autres personnes qui sont passés au Baselayout2 et que vous avez euh une petite erreur de script, signalez le ici  :Smile: 

Blog du Developpeur : http://roy.marples.name/node/300

(Merci MickTux)

----------

## titoucha

Tu parles bien de la version 2.0.0_alpha1, si c'est le cas trop neuf pour moi   :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

le 2.0.0_alpha1 fonctionne bien sur amd64, pour la partie boot, et c'est vrai que les différence sont énormes  :Smile: 

en revanche j'ai des problèmes lors de l'arrêt de la machine ce que je ne fait quasiment jamais, mais comme j'ai du le faire 2 fois depuis que j'utilise cette version, j'ai pas pu identifier => pas de bug report pour le moment.

----------

## VisualStation

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> le 2.0.0_alpha1 fonctionne bien sur amd64, pour la partie boot, et c'est vrai que les différence sont énormes 
> 
> en revanche j'ai des problèmes lors de l'arrêt de la machine ce que je ne fait quasiment jamais, mais comme j'ai du le faire 2 fois depuis que j'utilise cette version, j'ai pas pu identifier => pas de bug report pour le moment.

 

Retour pour le moment sur le portable en 1.x car pas de wifi et j'ai aussi le bug bizarre lors du shutdown il cherche des fichiers sans savoir pourquoi !

Mon fixe lui est en BaseLayout2 puisque pas de wifi  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Si le wifi ne fonctionne pas c'est pas trop intéressant   :Confused: 

----------

## geekounet

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Si le wifi ne fonctionne pas c'est pas trop intéressant  

 

C'est déjà corrigé pour la prochaine version  :Wink: 

Par contre, en passant par wpa_supplicant ça marche toujours avec cette alpha1  :Smile:  (sur ma Gentoo/FreeBSD)

----------

## titoucha

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est déjà corrigé pour la prochaine version 

 

Tu parles de la alpha2 qui vient de sortir ?

Edit: j'ai craqué et testé la version alpha2, tout fonctionne et il faut reconnaitre que le gain de vitesse au démarrage est conséquent.

----------

## Mickael

Et vous avez testé avec le démarrage en parallèle des modules/services and CO ?

----------

## titoucha

Oui je démarre toujours en parallèle mes services et en tout cas pour moi ça fonctionne.

----------

## VisualStation

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et vous avez testé avec le démarrage en parallèle des modules/services and CO ?

 

Oui +- 24 secondes en normal

19 en //.

Parcontre, dbus ne demarre plus chez moi  :Sad: .

----------

## titoucha

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

>  *MickTux wrote:*   Et vous avez testé avec le démarrage en parallèle des modules/services and CO ? 
> 
> Oui +- 24 secondes en normal
> 
> 19 en //.
> ...

 

Je viens de le constater moi aussi le service est démarré mais ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## geekounet

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Et vous avez testé avec le démarrage en parallèle des modules/services and CO ?

 

Ya le RC_PREFIX aussi à tester, ça a l'air pas mal  :Smile: 

EDIT: faudra que je chronomètre un jour le temps de boot de ma Gentoo/FreeBSD, un jour où je la rebooterai  :Razz: . Normalement, vu que c'est un vrai /bin/sh (donc léger et rapide), ça devrait booter bien plus vite qu'un Linux. Uberlord parlait d'un boot en 5 secondes  :Smile: 

----------

## loux.thefuture

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème avec les scripts de livecd-tools comme autoconfig

qui utilise start_service mais baselayout-2 n'a pas cette fonction  :Sad: 

Loux

----------

## Shyne

Bonjour,

Moi je viens de remarquer que genkernel ne fonctionne plus depuis que je suis passé a baselayout2:

```
9:56 root@shyne-ws /home/shyne # genkernel --menuconfig --splash=livecd-2007.0 all

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_initrd.sh: line 220: syntax error near unexpected token `then'

/usr/share/genkernel/gen_initrd.sh: line 220: `         then'

* ERROR: Could not read /usr/share/genkernel/gen_initrd.sh
```

Suis-je le seul?

----------

## geekounet

 *Shyne wrote:*   

> Suis-je le seul?

 

Qui utilise encore genkernel ? Oui ^^

----------

## Shyne

Je m'y attendais ^^

J'avoue que je trouve pratique le fait que genkernel monte /boot, compile le noyau, le copie dans /boot et ecrit automatiquement dans grub.conf.

Je sais le faire tout seul donc ce probleme ne me gene pas trop.

C'est juste une question de gain de temp quoi...

 :Wink: 

edit:

corrigé dans la version de genkernel 3.4.9_pre9-r1

----------

